# Simple run-in design and cost estimate?



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Can anyone give advice for basic design and cost for a simple run-in for a small dry lot paddock?

The run-in would not need to accommodate more than one "average" sized horse (maybe very rarely two small ponies) at once. It can really be pretty bare bones, doesn't need a stall door or formal feeding area. It's really just meant to be a shelter for a horse staying out on the dry lot overnight.


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I am looking to build a similar one for my pasture area, although I haven't done my research yet...


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

There was a similar thread here within the past few months... if I did this right this should link you to it. 
Discussed where many of the thoughts and ideas you will be entertaining...

Maybe a place to start gathering information...

http://www.horseforum.com/barn-maintenance/building-shelter-hurry-367666/

:wink:


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

horselovinguy said:


> There was a similar thread here within the past few months... if I did this right this should link you to it.
> Discussed where many of the thoughts and ideas you will be entertaining...
> 
> Maybe a place to start gathering information...
> ...


Oh, thank you so much! I often have trouble with the search feature on this site, so my apologies for starting basically the same thread. I will check this out.


----------



## Cruiser (Aug 28, 2011)

Just noticed my old thread was mentioned. I with a 10 by 12 run in shelter. $200 for a solid rough cut wood floor on skids (usually very wet where I live so a dirt floor is bad), 2 by 4 frame, I was given plywood for $10 a sheet (it was used lightly), roofing is stuff called Ondura comes in sheet, cut with a utility knife and nail on. It cost around $600-$700 to make over a month and a half that we built it. 

I replaced my paddock fencing for a 60 by 70 area, two strands electric fence for $200 including wood posts, insulators, good wire, gates and stuff like that.


----------



## SueNH (Nov 7, 2011)

ShelterLogic® Round Style Shelter, Green, 12 ft. x 24 ft. x 8 ft. - Tractor Supply Co.

I was kind of skeptical about these instant sheds but there is a lady just down the road from me that has one that has been standing for 5 yrs now. I thought the snow would crush it for sure. Hasn't yet and last winter would have been the one to do it. I'm even in weird snow belt area. Turn off the highway and you can watch the snow banks grow as you head down my road.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

you can try to find treated 4inch post , 10 -12 ft length, four of them sink them 3 ft into the ground, at the top use 4x4 's across each side, and place some plywood on top. Paint it to prevent rain and sun damage, You can put this next to a fence line or out in the open , it would supply shade in the summer , you could then as you get the $$ place siding around two or 3 sides. . get the longest length you can find for the boards.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

My dad built me a run in shed, cost about 700 bucks. Its a bit larger then your wanting though, its 8x16 (but has a 2 ft overhang so its more like 10 x 16). He used 6 posts, dug into the ground about a ft or so with concrete at the base of them too. To cut costs, he bought fencing panels for the sides. Looks a little silly but works fine. Then he just built a roof and shingled it. Don't really have better pics of it sorry  it worked well though and I didn't mind the price.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Side view. Added little furring strips under the roof to help protect the horses heads too.


----------



## egrogan (Jun 1, 2011)

Thanks for all the great suggestions- helpful to hear folks say that it's reasonable to do for under $1000. I love the creative solutions shared here and in that other post!


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

for those short on time and money. Check this out.
How to Make a Quick Shelter out of Pallets | The Free Range Life


----------

